# TDP tests C-RAW



## docsmith (Apr 7, 2018)

First review I've seen of the new compression format:

https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Cameras/Canon-C-RAW-Image-File-Format.aspx


----------



## hne (Apr 7, 2018)

Is it eating stars?


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 10, 2018)

Interesting comparison.

Thanks for sharing, docsmith.



hne said:


> Is it eating stars?


Bryan didn't do any astro shots, so no information here.
But maybe you should ask him to add that to the test 8)


----------

